# [SOLVED] Microsoft Wireless Optical 2.0A



## muwinchester (Nov 7, 2007)

I've just bought a new computer with XP SP2 and connected my existing Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop Receiver 2.0A which uses the PS/2 ports for keyboard and mouse. Initially all seems well but when I try to type the @ sign I now have to use SHIFT2 rather than the normal @sign key (two keys to the right of the l). If I plug the kit back into the old computer all works well (using Windows 2000). Assuming this is a drivers issue I checked which driver is in use and tried to find an later XP driver, without success - any thoughts?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical 2.0A*

Hi and Welcome to TSF.
That sounds to me as though you have the American English keyboard layout rather than UK English. Make sure your language is set to English (UK)


----------



## muwinchester (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical 2.0A*

Thanks - I thought I'd done that but I'll check - you know what it's like trying to get everything sorted, quickly, on a new computer!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical 2.0A*

Let me know what you find.


----------



## muwinchester (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical 2.0A*

Yes JtP that worked - I obviously didn't hit apply when I did it the first time
Bye


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical 2.0A*

OK. Glad to hear it and thanks for letting me know.


----------

